# Reverse Mafia



## Superbird (Jan 2, 2015)

The spirits, good and bad (you decide which) are locked in a battle. On one side, the Ghosts, who wish to be free again to return to the underworld and do whatever it is they do down there. On the other side, the Angels, who aim to bring glory and humanity to the Ghosts. Who will win? We will find out, in 
*REVERSE MAFIA*​
I will restate the guidelines: 
There are two factions: The Ghosts (innocents) and the Angels (Mafia)
Each night, the Angels must collectively kill one ghost
When killed, Ghosts turn into Humans. They can no longer perform night actions, but they can still post in the thread.
Every day phase, all the present humans, and only the humans, can vote on one spirit to have a priest exorcise (in essence, lynching that player)
When killed, Angels will not be reincarnated as humans – rather, they will be sent back to heaven. They can continue to communicate amongst each other, but may not post in the thread.
The Angels win when they outnumber the remaining ghosts
The Ghosts win when the Angels are dead

Your alignments and night actions have been sent out. The phrasing of the actions indicates whether or not they are optional - "Must" means the night action is not optional, and will be randomized if not turned in by the end of the night. "May" means that the action is optional and you can choose not to use it if you'd like, and if not turned in by the end of the night, it will not be used. However, if you have an optional action, please notify me if you decide not to use it during a night.

*The night will last 72 hours.*​


----------



## Superbird (Jan 5, 2015)

The first morning, all of the ghosts convene. They know there are Angels afoot, and they know that they must find some way to stop them. One by one, they show up, until there are nine of them. 

The other three are nowhere to be found. 

...That is, until three humans walk into the room, two of them avidly discussing with each other how weird it feels to be a human again and the other trying to conceal a few tears as she walks by herself behind them. The ghosts all notice, too, that the crying ghost looks different from the others. She seems to have an aura of some sort, a projected holiness that everyone subconsciously recognizes.

It takes a little while for all of the ghosts to figure out who is who, and then the discussion begins. The first inquiry is why the third human is crying. 

"I'm not sure," she answers. "It feels like I've lost something...but I saw the light, and it was so beautiful..."

The other two humans glance confusedly at each other, and a murmur spreads among the ghosts, and there is silence for a few moments. Then, someone speaks up, and discussion begins.

*Mai* has been turned into a Human. They were aligned with the *Ghosts*.
*Wargle* has been turned into a Human. She was aligned with the *Ghosts*.
*Phantom* has been turned into a Human. She was aligned with the *Angels*.

*The day will last 48 hours (give or take a few)*​


----------



## Wargle (Jan 5, 2015)

wait the OP says Angels aren't made into humans? Also wtf. That n1 death.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 5, 2015)

Three insta-kills. Wow. That's a fourth of the game already. why me


----------



## Mai (Jan 5, 2015)

Interesting!

I'm guessing we have at least one vigilante around, considering all the deaths - and specifically Phantom's. (Other possibilities include fishing brother, paranoid gun owner, etc...) Considering how ghosts can still talk when they're killed, it doesn't seem like a bad idea to me to go forward with this.

Anyone have anything to report?


----------



## Mai (Jan 5, 2015)

Wargle said:


> wait the OP says Angels aren't made into humans? Also wtf. That n1 death.


I'm guessing that was just flavor - Phantom is still dead.



Wargle said:


> why me


Hey, at least you get to be a decision-maker in the lynching process!


----------



## Superbird (Jan 5, 2015)

Mai said:


> I'm guessing that was just flavor - Phantom is still dead.


Phantom is a Human. This is not a mistake.


----------



## Mai (Jan 5, 2015)

Superbird said:


> Phantom is a Human. This is not a mistake.


Oh, hm.

We'll want to hear from Phantom, then. She might know her ex-teammates (if she does, this might be a short game).


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it sounds like Phantom was Angel-aligned, but not an Angel herself. Like a Spy or Terrorist, in a normal Mafia game.

Since y'all are alive now, and can speak, what were your roles?


----------



## Autumn (Jan 6, 2015)

this game has no right to be confusing lmao. so we can all talk to each other regardless of ghost or human status, but only the Humans can actually _vote_? Do I have this right?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 6, 2015)

Sounds like it.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 6, 2015)

for a while I had the impression only the human players could even talk in the thread

which is... clearly not the case idk how I managed to get that but yeah, I think only humans can vote


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 6, 2015)

So the most likely possibility for Phantom's "death" is probably an angel-into-humanifier who makes the angels "see the light"?? That would be a pretty good way to balance the game. I don't have any info or other theories (except probably the Angels were responsible for one death and a passive ability was responsible for the other, because a vig would have no reason to target n0 unless their action was a "must" which is kinda bastardy), but all the living people being dead flavor-wise is gonna get confusing really quick.


----------



## Flora (Jan 6, 2015)

that triple-n1 death. that's a thing.

WELL THEN.

also let's talk Phantom. Since Angels aren't turned human upon "death", yet Phantom is human, that denotes a couple possibilities:

1: That Phantom wasn't an Angel, but only Angel-_aligned._ Like, a ghost that saw some sort of profit in being angel-aligned. Like the opposite of a miller, whatever the term for that is.
2: Going off of that, Variable Alignment. And Phantom aligned Angel.
or 3, my favorite theory: CULT-ESQUE INDUCTION. (why is that my favorite? I couldn't tell you. Something about the idea of angels doing cult-like brainwashing techniques is infinitely amusing to me.


----------



## M&F (Jan 6, 2015)

Hmmm. I was also under the impression that only the "dead" players could talk. Eh, time to get in the ring then.

If anyone's counting on Phantom being cooperative and/or forthright with information about scum, let's not forget that most non-self-aligned scum are very much capable of winning whilst dead. As a matter of fact, we basically have three possibilities:
a) Phantom is truly aligned with the mafia and, in that case, has no reason to cooperate with the day discussion in any way, aside from maybe taking a shot at confusing us with the remaining possibilitites;
b) Phantom is self-aligned scum that flips mafia in death; in that case, it's likely that Phantom can no longer fulfill her win condition. This would be the infamous Kingmaker Scenario, in which a player who can no longer win remains within the game, with no particular aim to turn their actions towards. In that case, Phantom would have no reason to cooperate and no reason not to, and this is exactly why GMs strive to avoid this kind of thing happening;
c) Phantom is innocent and flips mafia upon dying and, in that case, will most likely be willing to clear things up and cooperate, although she won't have much in the way of useful information.

This is, of course, barring alignment conversions (and I'd be a little surprised to be running into them this early in the game, particularly being that Phantom probably isn't big enough a target to be hit with a conversion _and_ a kill on N0) or some blindsiding additional possibility that I can't really account for at the moment (although I don't mean to disregard that possibility completely).

I'm very much pending towards possibility c) at the moment; Superbird hasn't to my knowledge done particularly out of left field kinds of roles in his games, and miller is a pretty expectable role (although normally they don't make innacurate flips even in death, but either Superbird doesn't know that, or Superbird figured that for this particular game it wouldn't be as much of a problem). Of course, it would also be tremendously easy for Phantom to pretend c) to be the case if she actually has something to hide from us. So I'd take that possibility, but warily.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 6, 2015)

Someone refresh my memory on what a miller does specifically? I haven't played Mafia in far too long >.e

Anyway yeah I'd say that if Phantom's loyalties are truly with the Angels, then she'll be wanting to get rid of all Ghosts and therefore a vote from Phantom is basically someone who is _not_ an Angel... unless she doesn't know who the Angels _are,_ as the weird death information might suggest. I dunno. It's too early in the game and there's not enough role information to come to an informed conclusion. @_@


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 6, 2015)

A miller is a townie that flips Mafia on inspection.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 6, 2015)

I am...well _was_ a vengeful ghost, and someone is getting blocked by me tonight. But I had to choose them last night, so I obv won't say who :p


guys flora talked. Something's going on here

So uh... I don't like the amount of responsibility sudeenly dropped on me now. idk what to do guys halp input pls


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 7, 2015)

Wargle said:


> I am...well _was_ a vengeful ghost, and someone is getting blocked by me tonight. But I had to choose them last night, so I obv won't say who :p
> 
> 
> guys flora talked. Something's going on here
> ...


So, you're a sort of... delayed roleblocker? Cool.


----------



## Flora (Jan 7, 2015)

Wargle said:


> guys flora talked. Something's going on here


Rude I just got back from vacation and the header was yelling at me to be productive


----------



## Phantom (Jan 7, 2015)

Guys, I'm on a phone, but I'll be posting soon, I think. 

why does everything i do hate me asdfghjkl


----------



## Superbird (Jan 8, 2015)

The day seemed short. A lot of loose ends were present, and it seemed like they were going to be tied up, but they never were. The end of the day came before the end of the slow discussion, and everyone was forced to hide themselves in the night.

*No one was exorcized.

The night will last somewhere around 48 hours.*​


----------



## Superbird (Jan 10, 2015)

The night also seemed short.

But when the morning came, there was an extra human walking about -- the first one to wake up, actually. He seemed surprised, like he was confused about why he was the target and not someone else. And also slightly regretful, when you looked closely. The first thing he did was verify that he was the only one to be reincarnated during the night, which he did by sneaking around the house and scaring the living daylights out of Phantom, Mai, and Wargle. The couple of ghosts who saw that agreed that it was worthy of a ghostly prank, and that they should try it sometime.

Eventually, everyone convened, and the discussion began.

*Metallica Fanboy* has been turned into a Human. He was aligned with the *Ghosts*.

*The day will last 48 hours*​


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 10, 2015)

Phantom, do you have an explanation for your "seeing the light" thing?


----------



## Phantom (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah, sorry, the last few days have been sort of bad for me and I missed the deadline on the last day phase. 

But yeah, miller basically. I was called the outcast. Basically I just wanted to make friends and so I could copy other players actions to fit in, but I would come back an Angel because, well, I was an outcast. My copy failed though, and instead I lost my ability and ended up dead. Probably failed _because_ I died.


----------



## Mai (Jan 10, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> Since y'all are alive now, and can speak, what were your roles?


Intentionally ignored that yesterday, but I have actual news today! I was a vanilla townie as a ghost and had no night action, but being killed/turned into a human gave me inspection powers. Last night, I used them to inspect *Butterfree,* and she came up as an angel.

I don't really have any large opinions about Phantom's explanation, but since humans as a category are aligned with ghosts, and she turned into a human, I'll accept it.


----------



## M&F (Jan 10, 2015)

On mobile, short on time, just here to say don't jump on the bandwagon yet.

(I mean, all two of you who can)


----------



## Mai (Jan 10, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> On mobile, short on time, just here to say don't jump on the bandwagon yet.
> 
> (I mean, all two of you who can)


It's true - I _would_ like to hear from Butterfree before we fully bandwagon on lynching her.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 10, 2015)

That's a funky ass power lol. I suppose something like that should be expected in a game as strange as this one, I just didn't see that coming personally. Interesting. Wonder what other death-specific powers are present haha


----------



## M&F (Jan 10, 2015)

I doubt that it's legit, though, because that'd be ridiculously broken. You'd essentially be a deathproof (or, as it were, lifeproof) cop. I mean, not that Superbird hasn't ever erred balancewise, but it simply reeks of too convenient. And while you've flipped inno, I'd think that the power to flip inno on death would be pretty much basic for mafia in this game to remain balanced.

Can't very well lynch Mai, clearly, but if I'm right on the money, I suppose that nets us a clear inno.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 10, 2015)

I suppose such a role wasn't written with the idea of _first night death_ in mind, if it is, in fact, a truthful statement. But then, Mafia games should be prepared for anything. I'm torn.

I'm a little bit confused by your statements about flipping inno, Metallica. Are you suggesting Mai is a mafia-that-flips-innocent and their pointing fingers at Butterfree means Butterfree's probably innocent?


----------



## Wargle (Jan 11, 2015)

For those curious, Butterfree was the target of my roleblock.

So if she is an angel, she didn't do the kill (resurrection?)


----------



## Mai (Jan 11, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> I suppose such a role wasn't written with the idea of _first night death_ in mind, if it is, in fact, a truthful statement. But then, Mafia games should be prepared for anything. I'm torn.
> 
> I'm a little bit confused by your statements about flipping inno, Metallica. Are you suggesting Mai is a mafia-that-flips-innocent and their pointing fingers at Butterfree means Butterfree's probably innocent?


Yeah, uh. I can't really defend the balance of my role... only say that claiming it would be unnecessary if I was mafia? I can't be lynched (I think - humans don't count as spirits in "Every day phase, all the present humans, and only the humans, can vote on one spirit to have a priest exorcise," I assume?), and if I was lying about being an inspector and wanted Butterfree gone, I could've just said I was one when I was a ghost and inspected Butterfree before I died or something. In that situation I would only get one inspection/free lynch, but it would be only a one-off deal anyway if Butterfree turned up innocent, discrediting me...

Plus, then I'd probably look suspicious and be ignored the rest of the game in general.



Wargle said:


> For those curious, Butterfree was the target of my roleblock.
> 
> So if she is an angel, she didn't do the kill (resurrection?)


It's still possible she had a killing role, though. There were three deaths the first night, and only one last night.


----------



## M&F (Jan 11, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> I suppose such a role wasn't written with the idea of _first night death_ in mind, if it is, in fact, a truthful statement. But then, Mafia games should be prepared for anything. I'm torn.
> 
> I'm a little bit confused by your statements about flipping inno, Metallica. Are you suggesting Mai is a mafia-that-flips-innocent and their pointing fingers at Butterfree means Butterfree's probably innocent?


There is pretty much no point in the game at which a deathproof cop wouldn't be gobsmack broken.

That's possibly it, yes.


Mai said:


> Yeah, uh. I can't really defend the balance of my role... only say that claiming it would be unnecessary if I was mafia? I can't be lynched (I think - humans don't count as spirits in "Every day phase, all the present humans, and only the humans, can vote on one spirit to have a priest exorcise," I assume?), and if I was lying about being an inspector and wanted Butterfree gone, I could've just said I was one when I was a ghost and inspected Butterfree before I died or something. In that situation I would only get one inspection/free lynch, but it would be only a one-off deal anyway if Butterfree turned up innocent, discrediting me...
> 
> Plus, then I'd probably look suspicious and be ignored the rest of the game in general.
> 
> ...


I suppose it's true enough that you don't even need to convince people that you're useful at this point. Hmmm.

I suppose we're probably not at lylo or anything, so we may as well see how that accusatio  runs. Let's wait for Butterfree and, failing that, lynch her.

Also, if she were an active killing role that'd mean her roleblock would increase the death  count now, rather than decrease it. Unless it's taken effect last night? I haven't been able to read Wargle's claim closely.

By the way, as a ghost, I was a doc. I didn't protect anyone important, though, because at the earlier parts in the game skilkful and active players dying actually benefits us. Surprised thaf the mob doesn't seem to have thought of that... But yeah, my role definitely wasn't any kind of exotic.


----------



## M&F (Jan 11, 2015)

... Maybe I shouldn't have given the mafia an useful tip out loud. But hey, it's probably somewhat late for a change of plans to work for them now.


----------



## Mai (Jan 11, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Also, if she were an active killing role that'd mean her roleblock would increase the death  count now, rather than decrease it. Unless it's taken effect last night? I haven't been able to read Wargle's claim closely.


That's how I interpreted Wargle's claim - that it took effect last night.



Wargle said:


> I am...well _was_ a vengeful ghost, and someone is getting blocked by me tonight. But I had to choose them last night, so I obv won't say who :p


Tonight, as in it hadn't happened yet at the time she stated it. And she said that yesterday, after she died.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 11, 2015)

Hmm reading back at my role I noticed something interesting. Apparently I was able to survive one shot and still remain a ghost, then _after_ taking that shot I roleblock the next night.

But I instantly died? So maybe I was hit twice? Could there be four killing roles?

Another interesting part in my pm regarding the roleblocking thing: it specifically says it activates if there is an attempt on my life that night or the following day I can roleblock. I could be reading into this too far, and this means lynching but it could also mean a dayvig of somesorts?


----------



## M&F (Jan 11, 2015)

Four killing powers at once in a 12-player game? Superbird would've had to have lost it. Maybe it was a strongman or other effect that overcame your protection?

I suppose Superbird could simply be taking after my style of alluding to possibilities that aren't there, although daykills tend to be unblockable by their very nature. Not to say there couldn't be a daykill power around, but I wouldn't take that for hard and fast evidence.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, I don't know what's up with Mai exactly, but I'm not an angel, and I have to agree deathproof cop is pretty absurd. Some mafia flipping innocent would make sense in a game like this so that mafia-aligned votes can be a thing. That being said, though, Mai's claim is  a pretty odd one if that's the case. There could be some weird trickery going on.


----------



## M&F (Jan 11, 2015)

Hmmm. And what would you be? Something with a night action that would be worth more than voting ability at this point in the game?

Also, in retrospect, the blurbs do say that Angel-aligned players essentially die as usual when killed (people die when they are killed...). I mean, it'd be a little too easy if everyone with voting ability being innocent was a done deal...

Superbird, what would you do about tied votes in this game?

I'd rather avoid abstaining, but little clear options other than that and simply lynching Butterfree don't quite come to mind. Hmmm. I could possibly instead take a shot at a reasonably active player, so that worst case scenario we have a reasonably active voter. Although I don't know for sure that I'll be online again in time to get something like that done, so if any of the other vote-capable players are up to the task, well, there it is.

Incidentally, Mai, how's that power of yours flavored?


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 11, 2015)

> Hmmm. And what would you be? Something with a night action that would be worth more than voting ability at this point in the game?


Yes, definitely. It's better if I don't tell you the details if I'm not under massive suspicion for now (but I'll tell you if I have to clear my name).


----------



## Phantom (Jan 11, 2015)

Idk, even in a game like this that role seems pretty damn overpowered. 

I'm inclined to *abstain.*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 11, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Superbird, what would you do about tied votes in this game?


Flip a coin.


----------



## Mai (Jan 11, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Incidentally, Mai, how's that power of yours flavored?


My flavorrific name is The Vivacious, but other than that, I don't get much flavor at all. It just says I can examine another player as long as I'm not a ghost, and that I get their alignment as human, angel, or ghost. (Separating human from ghost ... not sure what this would mean, precisely, but it seems to make inspecting the dead for proof of not being an angel pointless.)



Butterfree said:


> Yes, definitely. It's better if I don't tell you the details if I'm not under massive suspicion for now (but I'll tell you if I have to clear my name).


Saying you have an important night action but refusing to reveal it doesn't actually help; it still points the mafia at you, and the innocents don't get to make as good of an informed decision.


----------



## Dar (Jan 11, 2015)

I've been observing so far, and though I don't really have much helpful to say, I am a tad confused. Why is this called reverse mafia? I don't quite understand that name.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 11, 2015)

Mai said:


> Saying you have an important night action but refusing to reveal it doesn't actually help; it still points the mafia at you, and the innocents don't get to make as good of an informed decision.


It avoids telling the mafia exactly how important and why, which gives them less information with which to make their decision. Meanwhile it doesn't actually help the town to know what my action does except insofar as it convinces you not to lynch me. So unless I would otherwise be lynched, telling you more helps the mafia but not the town.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 11, 2015)

Dar said:


> I've been observing so far, and though I don't really have much helpful to say, I am a tad confused. Why is this called reverse mafia? I don't quite understand that name.


It's reverse in the sense that the players who vote are _the dead ones_, rather than the live ones. (It's also reverse in its flavor, since "living" players are ghosts and "dead" players are live humans.)


----------



## Dar (Jan 12, 2015)

On the topic of that voting mechanic, I think it's safe to say (since it would be revealed soon anyway), that I can vote before I die. I identify as the "Unaware", someone who doesn't know they're dead.


----------



## M&F (Jan 12, 2015)

Huh, sounds interesting. You might've wanted to keep it under your hat until you had an actual vote to cast.

Anyways, let's have some ninja action to spice up that cpin flip, eh? Maybe *Zero Moment* will give us a more intrresting death flip. We'll see.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 12, 2015)

The discussion this time was a bit more lively. People talked back and forth about their abilities, and expressed surprise at the ineptitude of whoever it was who set this up, and suspicion quickly shifted from one ghost to the next, with one of the spirits narrowly avoiding the accusations of the rest of the ghosts and implicating another. Eventually, most of the ghosts decided that it would be best to not do anything today, but one of the humans suggested at the last second that they exorcize a ghost - a seemingly random choice. 

A coin was flipped, and it came up heads. So, Metallica Fanboy headed off to the church to fetch a priest to come and perform a holy ritual on Zero Moment. 

But when he came back, the number of the humans was lower than it had been when he'd left. Or, more accurately, there was one less human and one more dead body. He discovered the humans looking around in confusion, and the ghosts joyously welcoming back their good friend Wargle, who had apparently become a ghost again.

That was an issue to be solved later, though - the day was almost over. Without delay, the priest performed an exorcism ritual on Zero Moment, and by the time he left there was another human walking around. Though Phantom had apparently been aligned with the Angels, she was still a human, and there was no denying that the ghosts, with their numbers dwindling quickly, had not yet gotten rid of a single one of the angels camouflaging themselves among them.

*Zero Moment* has been turned into a Human. He was aligned with the *Ghosts*.
*Wargle* has died and become a Ghost again.

*The Night will last 48 hours*​


----------



## Superbird (Jan 14, 2015)

When the ghosts woke up and took a count, there was one less than there had been last night. But two of them were gone...what in the world?

Dar and Flora were found wandering around that morning, getting used to being Human. They were greeted by the other humans, and so they all got together to discuss things.

But before they could start, four of the ghosts started to glow. Three of them were grinning evilly, and the fourth, Mai, the one who had been a human just yesterday, was looking around in confusion. There was a white flash of light, and they all turned into tall angels with pure white robes and yellow halos. "We have enough power now to overwhelm the rest of the ghosts," Alligates said. "We must save them, in the name of the Lord."

Once the Angels were done sending the ghosts to heaven, they sent the humans to heaven as well, and everyone lived happily for the rest of eternity.

*Dar* was turned into a Human. He was aligned with the *Ghosts*.
*Flora* was turned into a Human. She was aligned with the *Ghosts*. 
*Mai* was turned back into a ghost.

*The Angels now outnumber the remaining ghosts. The Angels win the game.*​


----------



## Superbird (Jan 14, 2015)

Spoiler: Role PMs



Angel Roles:

The Angels are Raphael (Altissimo), Uriel (Alligates), and Gabriel (Butterfree). Collectively, you MUST turn one ghost per night into a human (thus “killing” the ghost). The most recent designation I receive at the end of a night will be the player who is killed. If one is not sent in, the target will be randomized.
If Uriel is killed, Gabriel will first inherit his action, followed by Raphael, followed by recruited Angels in the order they were recruited. This action can be used each night as an alternative to using any other night actions. (You still have to revive one ghost per night, separate from this action)
Your win condition is to outnumber the remaining Ghosts. The number of Humans has no bearing on this win condition, so long as you outnumber the Ghosts.

Altissimo:
You are the angel *Raphael*, and your sworn goal is to fight against Satan, by the will of God. You have the power to heal, by harnessing the power of God’s grace, and you have decided to take action against Satan by depriving him of the souls from his army. Each night, you may use God’s Grace to protect one of your fellow Angels from any other actions performed on them during the night or the following day. You may communicate with the other Angels telepathically through God’s grace, where no ghosts may hear. 

Alligates:
You are the angel *Uriel*, and your sworn goal is to fight against Satan, by the will of God. You have the power of God’s grace at your command, and you can use it to help your fellow angels. Up to *Two* times in the game, a maximum of once per night, you may baptize a human (a Ghost who has already been turned back into one, at least) in the fire of God, and elevate that human to the status of an Angel. They will change their alignment from Ghost to Angel, though their role will remain the same. There is a limit to this, however - the total number of living Angels may never exceed 4.
If and only if there are no humans present on any given night, you may instead select your own target and focus on reviving them into a human. This is a separate action from the Angels’ collective revivification.

Butterfree:
You are the angel *Gabriel*, and your sworn goal is to fight against Satan, by the will of God. You have at your disposal the infinite enigma that is God’s wisdom, and you have decided to use this wisdom to help your fellow Angels in the battle against Satan. Each night, you may use one of two actions: 1) choose one target, and completely block that target from using a night action (your targets are not restricted to ghosts - you may target humans as well), or 2) choose one target, and use your wisdom to find out what their night action is.

Ghost Roles

You are a *Ghost*. Your win condition is when there are no Angels remaining in the game.

Dar:
You are *The Unaware*. You may be a ghost, or at least everyone else may think you are, but you don’t ever recall dying. During the day phase, even while you are listed as Alive on the player list, when other players think you are a ghost, you may still cast votes towards the target of the day’s exorcism. After you have been turned back into a Human (while you are listed as Dead on the player list), your votes will carry twice as much weight as before.

Phantom: 
You are *The Lonely*. You just want a friend, really. On the first night of the game, you MUST choose one other player to be your partner for the remainder of the game. For the rest of the game after that point, so long as your partner is still alive, you will be able to communicate outside of the game thread with that player (This choice does not count as a night action). As long as you remain a ghost, you will also be able to use your partner’s night action for the rest of the game. 

Stormecho:
You are *The Vengeful*, and the people here have all done something to you, you’re sure. Each night, as long as you remain a ghost, you may attack one other player. If they are a Ghost, they will be turned into a human. If they are an angel, they will die.

Wargle:
You are *The Hungry*, and your desire to remain a ghost is stronger than everyone else’s. When you are turned into a Human, you will turn back into a ghost at the end of the day after you are turned into a Human. In addition, every night, as long as you remain a Ghost, you may target one player. If and only if an attempt on your life is made during either the same night or the following day, you will retaliate and attack your chosen player, making them unable to act the next night.

Zero Moment:
You are *The Child*, and, as you tend to get bored easily, you are always looking for new things to do. Each night, you may choose two targets, and use the action of the first target on the second target. 

I liek Squirtles:
You are *The Poltergeist*, and you love just causing mischief. Every night, as long as you remain a Ghost, you may target two players. Any other action targeting the first player will now target the second player, and vice versa.

Mai:
You are *The Vivacious*. While you are a ghost, you have no powers. However, every night, as long as you are not a ghost, you can examine any other player, and tell what their alignment is, whether they are a Ghost, Angel, or Human.

Metallica Fanboy:
You are *The Guardian*. Every night, as long as you are a ghost, you may choose one player (including yourself, if you want), and protect them from any action that would otherwise turn them into a human (“kill” them). 

Flora:
You are *The Demon*. You have a humongous rage against humanity, and you think that only ghosts should be special. Though you lack the ability to interact with humans outside of speech, you can instead strip them of the powers they once might have had, to ensure they will never have those powers again. As long as you are a Ghost, you will inherit the powers of the first Ghost to be turned into a Human





Spoiler: Game Log



*List of Actions*​
Night 0
~Phantom (The Lonely) becomes lovers with Butterfree
~I Liek Squirtles (The Poltergeist) switches Altissimo and Flora
~Altissimo (Raphael) protects Butterfree
~Wargle (The Hungry) sets sights on Butterfree
~Zero Moment (The Child) uses Wargle’s action on Dar
~Zero Moment (The Child) sets sights on Dar
~Stormecho (The Vengeful) attacks Phantom
~Flora (The Demon) steals the night actions of the first player to die
~Butterfree (Gabriel) finds out the night action of Metallica Fanboy.
~Alligates (Uriel) attacks Wargle
~Wargle attempts to roleblock Butterfree, but Butterfree is protected.
~The Angels collectively attack Mai (The Vivacious)
~Metallica Fanboy (The Guardian) does not use a night action.

*~~Summary: 
~~~Phantom becomes lovers with Butterfree.
~~~Phantom’s Alignment (but not affiliation) becomes Angel
~~~Phantom, Wargle, and Mai are all turned into humans. 
~~~Butterfree learns Metallica Fanboy’s night action
~~~Flora inherits Phantom’s role. Phantom loses her (copied) ability.*

Day 1
~Humans do not vote to lynch

Night 1
~Altissimo (Raphael) protects Alligates
~Butterfree (Gabriel) roleblocks Metallica Fanboy
~Metallica Fanboy (The Guardian) tries to protect Dar and fails.
~Mai (The Vivacious) inspects Butterfree. Gets result of Angel.
~Flora (The Demon) learns Altissimo’s night action.
~Zero Moment (The Child) uses Phantom’s night action on I Liek Squirtles [does nothing]
~The Angels collectively attack Metallica Fanboy (The Guardian)
~Alligates (Uriel) does not use a night action.
~Stormecho (The Vengeful) does not use a night action.
~I liek Squirtles (The Poltergeist) does not use a night action.
*~~Summary:
~~~Metallica Fanboy is turned into a human.
~~~Mai learns that Butterfree is aligned with the Angels.
~~~Flora learns Altissimo’s night action.*

Day 2
~Wargle gets revived because I’m a complete idiot and forgot she was supposed to be bulletproof N1
~Zero Moment is lynched


Night 2
~Wargle (The Hungry) sets sights on Butterfree
~Altissimo (Raphael) protects Alligates
~Mai (The Vivacious) inspects Alligates. It fails.
~Stormecho (The Vengeful) attacks Flora.
~Flora (The Demon) learns Butterfree’s night action 
~Alligates (Uriel) recruits Mai
~The Angels collectively kill Dar
~Butterfree does not use a night action.
*~~Summary:
~~~Mai becomes an Angel
~~~Flora learns Butterfree’s night actions
~~~Dar and Flora are turned into humans
~~~Count: 4 Angels / 3 Ghosts / 5 Humans
~~~~Angels win*



...Er. This game did not quite turn out how I was hoping it would - it ended too quickly. This is without a doubt mostly my fault in terms of balancing it.

Looking at the role list, it is evident that the Angel faction is slightly overpowered. In hindsight, it might have been a better idea to make killing and recruiting mutually exclusive, as it would have allowed the Mafia to rack up numbers quickly - though, that's why I put out the cap of four Angels at once and only twice per game. Said cap was also put in place in case Phantom chose an Angel as her lover (which did end up happening), though I wasn't as adequately prepared for that possibility as I should have been, and I hope I handled that okay.

Mai's role was slightly overpowered, perhaps, but I thought it would help balance out the edge the Angels had gotten with the killing _and_ recruiting _and_ one of them getting ultimate protection from night actions, including inspection - depending on how the game went, they could have been killed first, or they could have asked for whoever was killed to lynch them immediately, to gain access to their inspection powers as soon as possible - those are the sorts of things I had in mind when designing the role. It's also not great that the other innocent roles weren't nearly as powerful by comparison, which I probably should have done something about.

I also probably should have made more roles accessible only after death. Stormecho killing the first night threw a huge wrench into my idea of how the game was supposed to go, and his killing the third night ended up giving the mafia the game. That's a power I probably should have saved until after-death only. Metallica Fanboy's healing powers, too, perhaps.

tl;dr I could have designed this game better, and I'm sorry it didn't turn out as well as it could have. I'll do my best to do it better next time, if there is a next time.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 14, 2015)

We should do it again!


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 14, 2015)

whoops I am apparently an erratic wildcard, never give me killing powers
(I chose phantom because uh... I figured it'd be really funny if the person with the ghost username turned out to be an angel and uh wELL THEN)

sorry for hastening the game's end, though! I really should have refrained from targeting anyone ahaha


----------



## Flora (Jan 14, 2015)

IT TURNED OUT I WAS RIGHT ABOUT CULT MAFIA HOLY SHIT THAT WAS 90% JOKING


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks MF.


----------



## M&F (Jan 14, 2015)

Already? Jeez.

I'll have to actually look at what happened in the morning.


----------



## M&F (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, nevermind that, sleep eludes me.

Geez, my scumreads were all out of whack. It's been too long on the seat where I know everyone's alignments to begin with.

I suppose a smaller mafia would've helped things along here -- at a 12-player game, ending up with 4 mafiosi would necessarily be kind of eh. They should've started at 2 and capped at 3, or 4 but only with much greater difficulty to get there. This, more than anything else, made the game end quicker than it should've (although the reckless vigging in a small game didn't help either).

In any case, it wasn't a bad attempt, specially not considering how hard it is to do game balance in a venue where people passiomately hate vanilla roles. Maybe I could try to take a stab at something similar to this in the futurr, although I think I'm more or less set for gimmick mafia plans across the next few months or so (speaking of which, I really need to go resolve the night in ORAS Mafia -- it won't be long until I can actually do it, at least). In any case, thanks for the game, and here's hoping for more.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 14, 2015)

Stormecho said:


> whoops I am apparently an erratic wildcard, never give me killing powers
> (I chose phantom because uh... I figured it'd be really funny if the person with the ghost username turned out to be an angel and uh wELL THEN)


I... you. Just. You. 

*glares*


----------



## Mai (Jan 14, 2015)

:|

I _knew_ Alligates and Butterfree were mafia! My intuition was pretty good here; my persuasive skills... eh. At least I ended up on the winning side (I actually figured there would be recruitment after death, but I didn't think saying that would help my case any - my thoughts were, "well, if I get recruited, then I'll probably be in a position where the town believes me, and that would be for the best").


----------

